# new to n scale



## JRossman72 (Jul 9, 2011)

hey guyz, im new to n scale trains. i have alot of O scale lionel new and old. my 4 yr old son and i were at a train show a couple months back and really liked the little ones, as he called them. we bought a starter set from bachmann because he like the engine. it is a blue and yellow gp. we have 2 of them in O, so that is what he picked. just wondering if most stuff works the same. do most cars and engines interchange? thanx jason


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the world of N scale. There are 2 types of couplers, rapido or knuckle. Same type couplers will mate together. Engines will operate together if speeds match. There is also DC and DCC engines. Could you post if engine is straight DC or have a dual mode decoder that will operate on DC or DCC. The new GP7 has the dual mode decoder. Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## JRossman72 (Jul 9, 2011)

the box says emd gp40, it wasn't an expesive set, about 90 bucks


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Jason,

Welcome to the N scale world! I think you'll find N scale is pretty similar to all other scales. As stated, there are two types of couplers, DC and DCC engines, a pretty fair amount of scenery items, different types of track, etc. Being a Bachmann starter set, I'm assuming it came with EZ track, probably a circle, a small power transformer and 3 or 4 cars. It might take you some getting used to the smaller equipment, but if you can work with small details and parts, you'll have a lot of fun in N scale. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JRossman72 (Jul 9, 2011)

come home 2day and tried to run the engine with my son and it wont run. light comes on but doesnt move. any suggestions


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Might try cleaning the tracks with some rubbing alcohol. By the way, the big seller of N Scale couplers is micro train......their couplers seem work great and will hook up all other "operating" couplers.


----------



## JRossman72 (Jul 9, 2011)

hey guyz, i bought a used set of f3 santa fe engines to day and brought them home to try. it try's to pull but wont. i think i need to lube the engine. is the best way to put drop of oil on the gears. dont want to screw it up. i love these engines, i have them in o scale and ho. any advice would be great.


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

Jason
Take a nine volt battery (the little rectangular kind) and 
stick it to the track close to your engine. If your engine
runs then you have track problems or power going to 
the track problems. If the engine doesn't run then it would
seem you have engine problems. Just a quick trouble shooting
trick I picked up on U Tube.

Steve


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

BTW, when you go to buy engines, especially used, take 
along a 9 volt battery and a piece of track to test the engine
before you buy.

Steve


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

I found this: http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/N-Scale-s/3.htm This site has a huge selection of N scale stuff for really cheap. I heard that they also ship quickly.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Defiently watch out for the pizza cutters and any code track under 80! That old and older stuff such as Rivarossi and so on won't run well. I do like nscalesupply.com Great place. A good n-scale forum is nscale.net


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Why send some on to another site......what is wrong with this site?


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

Really, Tyco man.hwell: This forum is the best.:thumbsup: Rossman, try wholesaletrains.com.They have great prices, too. Nscalesupply is good. And of course always keep a check on E-Bay. I've gotten come good deals there, but have also gotten burned, too. Research the prices, you'd be amazed at the difference in cost. I threw together an oval track (actually 3,
one inside the other) to play with and test my cars while I consentrated on a permanant layout, which I've been taking my time on. Hope to reveal it soon, but not now. Mostly, HAVE FUN and ENJOY.

Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Guys, ModelTrainStuff is a vendor's site, it's not a forum. He's not sending you anywhere. FWIW, I've bought a bunch of stuff from them, they're a great place to shop.


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

I believe Tyco man was referring to Nscale.net.
Not Modeltrainstuff.


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

Jason,

I would recommend that when you are first getting started to stay away from most train sets and used items. I know in this economy and also with little kids being budget minded is a great consideration but as the old saying goes, you get what you pay for. In an effort to save money you may end up wasting it.

Since you've had Lionel O I know that probably you have bought some Lionel sets. Lionel basic sets are pretty good out of the box but in the smaller scales that's not always the case. 

Except for brands like Kato train sets (high cost) many sets are lower end and may give you problems in performance and compatibility with other brands.

Used items may require trouble shooting or repair.

There is nothing more frustrating and disheartning to get started in a hobby and have nothing work right.

When I first got started in HO in 1979 my Mom took me down to a train shop and we asked how to get started. The guy said number one thing, don't buy a train set and then introduced me to a MRC transformer, the Athearn Blue Boxes and a Athearn UP F7 diesel for my start. He was right and back in those days I had fun with my train layout from the beginning.

Do check out modeltrainstuff.com as they have good discounted prices on engines as well as other things. One N scale engine such as a Kato brand for example may cost as much as your entire train set did but I guarantee that when you crack that throttle open it will run and run well.

Consider a good track brand too but that's a debate for another thread.


----------

